# Probleme mit RHIDE

## smog_at

Hey an alle,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit rhide, und zwar habe ich rhide emerged.

Aber wenn ich rhide in der Konsole aufrufe bekomme ich beispielsweise als Hintergrund immer irgendwelche ASCII Zeichen. Unter KDE sehe ich es normal, so wie es sein sollte. Kann mir jemand helfen, damit ich in der konsole auch normale ASCII Zeichen sehen kann?

Meine rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

EXTENDED_KEYMAP=windowskeys"

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

CLOCK="local"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

DISPLAYMANAGER="kde"
```

MfG Flex

----------

## mrsteven

Probier's mal mit nem anderen Font. Als deutschsprachiger User solltest du sowieso lat9v-16.psfu.gz nehmen.

----------

## smog_at

Hatte leider nicht funktioniert. Sehe trotzdem noch komische ASCII Zeichen!

MfG Flex

----------

